# Photoshop Passwortfeld verdecken



## Herovita (10. Februar 2012)

Ja der beitrag ist scho uhralt bla bla bla.

Doch wie kann ich in Photoshop bei einem Video Passworteingabefelder überdecken?
Am besten so das ich sage das Rechteck soll in der position von da bis da stehenbleiben.
Dann ab dem Zeitpunkt in der Position so und so lang.

Ich kann zwar auch Bild für Bild durchklicken und meinen Benutzername und Passwort in jedem Bild
übermalen, verwischen usw. Doch das ist viel zu aufwendig.

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2012)

Premiere oder Photoshop?

^^ sagt doch gar keiner was


----------



## Herovita (11. Februar 2012)

Photoshop! Warum was wäre besser dafür geeignet?
Doch Premier?


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2012)

Ähm?

Du willst ein Video bearbeiten richtig?

Also dafür ist Photoshop jetzt ja nich so gut geeignet!

Kannst ja ne weiße Fläche als png anlegen oder jpg (whatever) und die legst du dann über das Video in Premiere.

Oder versteh ic hgerade was falsch?


----------

